# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  LCD телевизор PLAYSONIC

## beytuti

Продам LCD телевизор PLAYSONIC модель NR PSEX20LBS (диагональ экрана 20 дюймов) в отличном состоянии. Может использоваться в качестве монитора к ПК - есть соответсвующий вход.

2750грн.

----------


## daraf

япония???

----------


## beytuti

> япония???


 made in China

----------


## beytuti

up

----------


## beytuti

в продаже

----------


## beytuti

up

----------

